# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Wild toads saved from killer fungal disease

## Frog News

*Nature (New York, USA) : Wild toads saved from killer fungal disease*

But chemical treatment for chytrid infection may only work in specific habitats.
*Full Article*

----------


## Barbie

Fingers crossed the same approach can be used to save our Corroboree frogs!

----------

